

Why Does Everyone Else's Code Suck? - thinkzig
http://visitmix.com/Opinions/Why-Does-Your-Code-or-Design-Suck

======
Jem
Sometimes, other people's code really does suck.

~~~
DanielStraight
I once got a piece of code where 1% of the lines of code were global variable
declarations.

